# 2-Look OLL Guide



## mystera (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a 2-Look OLL Guide I made a while ago with arrows and algorithms. Personally, I'm better with arrows, so I included them as well.

View attachment Rubik's 2-Look OLL.doc

I'm deciding whether I should make one for PLLs or not.

Tell me what you think about it.

Thanks.

(Seriously, there's gotta be more of these guides on the forum.)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well first of all, well done on making your own guide when you felt there wasnt one around.

For me the arrows dont help at all, but could be very usefull i guess for people who dont understand notion?

Also i perform some of those OLL's from different angles which i find easier.

It doesn't seem so much of a "guide" as a list of 2 look OLL algorithms. If i was learning 2 look OLL i would just go to the wiki and choose the algorithm that i like and suits me the best.


----------



## josmil1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea theres a very good guide to track your OLL progress on this board.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18552

But your guide is very good especially for those new cubers who are learning 2 look oll or 2 look pll.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's mine - compare and contrast!


----------



## mystera (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool. Mine is more for people who probably just finished using Rubik's Beginner Guide since they focus on the arrows.


----------



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't like memorizing all those algs, I can do F2L and OLL inuitivly


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 22, 2010)

CubeAddict420 said:


> I don't like memorizing all those algs, I can do F2L and OLL inuitivly



And yet, only 6 hours ago you wrote this! 

Welcome to speedsolving!


----------



## Rayne (Apr 22, 2010)

CubeAddict420 said:


> I don't like memorizing all those algs, I can do F2L and *OLL inuitivly*



How do you do that?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 22, 2010)

Rayne said:


> CubeAddict420 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like memorizing all those algs, I can do F2L and *OLL inuitivly*
> ...



In this video he appears to use FURU'R'F'/FRUR'U'F' to orient edges then use a Sune repeatedly to finish OLL. Seems quite Eskimo to me so maybe that's "_inuitivly_"


----------



## mystera (Apr 29, 2010)

inuitivly haha lol


----------



## zwapps (May 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Here's mine - compare and contrast!



i like this guide more, but what do the ()'s mean?
oh, yeah... and the Chameleon and the Diagonal corners' algorythems don't work for me

-Edit: Solved already


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > CubeAddict420 said:
> ...



Lol that's not intuitively, that's just blindly applying the same alg multiple times to accomplish something.



zwapps said:


> i like this guide more, but what do the ()'s mean?
> oh, yeah... and the Chameleon and the Diagonal corners' algorythems don't work for me



Brackets are either used to group notation into an easier to read format, or to group fingertricks. The chameleon and diagonal corners algs work fine. Do you understand small letter notation?


----------



## musicninja17 (May 24, 2010)

Small r means the right side PLUS the middle slice going the same direction.....turn both with your right hand at the same time.


----------



## zwapps (May 24, 2010)

zwapps said:


> i like this guide more, but what do the ()'s mean?
> oh, yeah... and the Chameleon and the Diagonal corners' algorythems don't work for me



Brackets are either used to group notation into an easier to read format, or to group fingertricks. The chameleon and diagonal corners algs work fine. Do you understand small letter notation?[/QUOTE]

now i do


----------

